# If anyone fancies a spot of cooking...



## Hir (Oct 27, 2009)

...I'll help you get the ingredients.

:smug:


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 29, 2009)

I've always wondered, is that a real book?
I mean, if it is I want a copy, just to see how crazy it is.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 29, 2009)

D:


----------

